# pppoe doesn't work

## madnbri

Hi,

I've installed ppp package and used pppoe-setup. I have got a normal ethernet card (net.eth0) added to the default runlevel. I tested it in normal DSL and works fine, but it doesn't connect with pppoe. Should be there net.ppp0 also? Should be there any other thing? Could be readable /etc/ppp/pap-secrets by any user? Any other mistake?

Regards,

madnbri

P.S.: pppoe-start said: connected - but doesn't work  :Sad: 

```
$ ping -c 2 google.com

Unknown host
```

----------

## aCOSwt

When you believe ppp is running and you are connected, could you fire and post the output of

```
# ifconfig
```

----------

## madnbri

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> When you believe ppp is running and you are connected, could you fire and post the output of
> 
> ```
> # ifconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Everything looks OK. I have got a normal ip address.

----------

## krinn

your ping test isn't a proof the connection doesn't work, but a proof your dns doesn't.

```
echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

and retry

----------

## madnbri

 *krinn wrote:*   

> your ping test isn't a proof the connection doesn't work, but a proof your dns doesn't.
> 
> ```
> echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf
> ```
> ...

 

OK, this is the problem. It works, when I configure /etc/resolv.conf manually, but dhcpcd overwrites this setting. That's why I've done this: 

```
$ cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

nameserver bla.bla.bla.1

nameserver bla.bla.bla.2

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line
```

and there can be read two commented lines to overwrite the normal /etc/resolv.conf by /etc/resolv.conf.head and /etc/resolv.conf.tail. My testing internet and ADSL internet is completly different. I have to move the machine another home and cannot test it personally - this is the ADSL of course  :Sad: . nameserver 8.8.8.8 (and nameserver my.dns.server.1, nameserver my.dns.server.2) works, but it is a little bit slow (and worked ad interim - still dhcpcd didn't overwrite /etc/resolv.conf). For now I used this: 

```
$ cat /etc/resolv.conf.head

nameserver my.dns.server.1

nameserver my.dns.server.2

## just for clarity: my.dns.server.* means my ISP's DNS

$ cat /etc/resolv.conf.tail

nameserver 8.8.8.8
```

Is this correct? Can I use a better dhcp settig?

----------

## madnbri

 *krinn wrote:*   

> your ping test isn't a proof the connection doesn't work, but a proof your dns doesn't.
> 
> ```
> echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf
> ```
> ...

 It doesn't work.

----------

## krinn

So it work and then it doesn't work ?

I couldn't help with setting dhcpcd, except i saw people saying nodns will stop it to write /etc/resolv.conf file.

Have a look in the forum for others users using dhcpcd to see what answers they get.

----------

## madnbri

 *krinn wrote:*   

> So it work and then it doesn't work ?
> 
> I couldn't help with setting dhcpcd, except i saw people saying nodns will stop it to write /etc/resolv.conf file.
> 
> Have a look in the forum for others users using dhcpcd to see what answers they get.

 Exactly. It's impossible to configure this system without personal attendance and I cannot be there. I have to downgrade the hated ubuntu.

----------

